# How Many People In Catering Use Online Ordering?



## johnbit (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,
I saw this in one of the post, so why not to start a new thread on this topic?

Zonder and I was wondering how many people in catering use online ordering? 

Are there package solutions out there or do caterers end up customizing their websites to accommodate this business? 

How much would online ordering be worth to a catering business?


----------



## dinewithstyle (May 6, 2008)

**waits to see if this is popular!**


----------



## chef1995a (May 5, 2010)

I ended up going with edinners.net to accommodate several clients who wouldn't do anything but order online. Works great. Not too expensive. Clients love it. ($$)


----------

